# Make more short putts



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Best tip I ever got was "Listen to the ball go in the cup, don't watch it."
This encourages a still body, a gotta have for short putts
Simple, and concise.
Use it on long putts too, and you will improve


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Just something to go along with this. A drill I use with students from time to time is to have them put a dime directly under their ball. The drill is, when you make your putt, count to three slowly as you look at the dime, then look up to watch your putt. Obviously on short putts, the ball would already be in the hole or stopped after three seconds but this works for long putts as well.

Good tip!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I posted this in the tips section, but wanted to put it in here too b/c I thought it was a good bit of knowledge. Regarding the positioning of the hands on the putter...

Personally I use a reverse overlap grip, where my index finger overlaps the knuckle portion of my right ring finger. My right thumb is also anchored on the left corner of the putting grip. I find this grip keeps my wrists stable and gives me the best chance of keeping the putter from moving in my hands. I've always been an advocate of stiff wristed pendulum style putting. This is the grip that makes it easiest for me. Don't putt a certain way just because someone else does it. Experiment with different hand positions and putting styles and find what works best for you.


----------

